# Fixing a wrm maglev



## ORTEGA (Dec 12, 2021)

Hey modding community ! 
I have posted in hardware that my wrm maglev started clicking . There are multiple edges magnets loose in their slot and it make hell of a noise ( i like setting 3 so they have plenty room to slam).
Does someone happen to know what's inside the edge once opened and how the edge magnet system(the tuning part) is made ?
I would like to repair it without gluing everything or breaking something by opening it ( people says it is hard to open an edge on this one)


----------



## Dinre (Feb 23, 2022)

I found I could fix the magnet clicking on my WRM 2021 by using a precision screwdriver with a metal tip and adjusting the magnet strength with that. The magnet is pulled up to the screwdriver and whatever was hanging up is freed when changing the strength setting.


----------

